# FreeBSD 9 installation on Intel S2600GZ server



## absharm (Jan 3, 2014)

I am trying to install FreeBSD 9 on my Intel S2600GZ server but my harddrive does not get recognized to create the partition.  I get to the partitioning window point and guided or manual partitioning both does not see the my SATA drive. 

The BIOS of the server is seeing the SATA drive. 

I tried installing RHEL and it works fine on the same SATA drive. 

Please help.


----------



## kpa (Jan 3, 2014)

Is the SATA controller set to RAID mode in BIOS settings? See if you can set it to SATA mode or something equivalent.


----------

